# WebAPP WCS & WAS, was soll das sein?



## Flame (20. Dezember 2003)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage.

Ich hatte bei Mediamarkt mal geguckt, was die für ne Shoplösung nehmen. Und das ist mir aufgefallen, das die was komisches nutzen.

wcs/stores/servlet/ steht da immer in der URL.

Danach habe ich mal gegooglet, und habe festgestellt, das viele "große" Anbieter diese Lösung nutzen. u.a, auch IKEA.

Ich bin jetzt soweit, das das irgendwas von IBM sein muß und was mit dem Websphere zu tun haben muß.

Aber wo finde ich mal fundierte Informationen, was man alles dafür brauch, um so ein System zum laufen zu bekommen?

MfG
Daniel


----------



## zeromancer (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Respekt vor Deinem Vorhaben, Dir alles selbst aneignen zu wollen, aber ich kann Dir gleich den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
Ich arbeite in einem ECIS (Education Centre for IBM Software) als Trainer, Schwerpunkt allerdings Lotus Notes/Domino, aber zunehmend auch WebSphere. Diesbezüglich kann ich Dir sagen, dass das Thema WebSphere so komplex ist, das man auf keinen Fall zu Deiner Frage eine konkrete Antwort geben kann.
Ein guter Anlaufpunkt für allgemeine Infos wäre die WebSphere Developer Domain (http://www-136.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/). Vor allem die Redbooks seien Dir hier ans Herz gelegt. Allerdings: wo willst Du sämtliche Software herbekommen, die man dazu braucht?

WAS heisst übrigens WebSphere Application Server, aber diesen gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen, WAS und WPS (Portal Server), um nur diese beiden zu nennen. Zum Entwickeln bedarf es einer speziellen IDE, das WSAD (WebSphere Studio Application Developer), welches auf der OpenSource-Entwicklung "Eclipse" basiert und durch spezielle Plugins erst zu dem wird, was es sein soll - eine IDE für WebSphere, und dann auch noch je nach dem, welchen Schwerpunkt man einschlagen will (J2EE, Webservices, JSP, Servlets,...)

Ich glaube allersdings nicht unbedingt, dass die genannten Anbieter das alles so einsetzen - erkennbar wären URLs allerdings dann am Kürzel .jsp, was auf die Java Server Pages hindeutet.

Um annähernd etwas von der Materie zu verstehen  empfehlen wir unseren interessierten Kunden mindestens die Teilnahme an den Basisseminaren zur Administration eines WAS und die Grundlagen der Entwicklung mit der WSAD und Java. Ein Curriculum der offiziellen Kurse findest Du hier (http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/education/enablement/) oder direkt bei uns: http://www.groupsphere.de (bitte nicht als Eigenwerbung verstehen, aber das hier ist übersichtlicher).

Falls Du noch nicht zu sehr abgeschreckt sein solltest, dann viel Erfolg - jedenfalls ist WebSphere eine faszinierende Umgebung, mit der die Applikationen der Zukunft entwickelt werden.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Flame (22. Dezember 2003)

Jo, das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Ich danke Dir erst einmal für die sehr ausführliche Antwort und werde mir deine Links erst mal durchlesen.
Toll finde ich auch, das Du mir den Wind aus den Segeln nimmst. Man soll immer optimistisch & realistisch sein. 
Aber wie gesagt. Wenn man nicht weiß, auf welches Glatteis man sich begibt, woher soll man dann wissen dass es welches ist?
Wie ging das Sprichwort noch? 
"Die Grenzen des möglichen erkennt man erst daran, wenn man sich ein Stück über sie hinauslehnt."

Was die Seminare betrifft, so ist mein Interesse schon da. Doch ist es immer eine Frage des Kostenfaktors, da diese oftmals nicht selber finanzierbar sind.

Dennoch werde ich mir jetzt ersteinmal die Grundlagen versuchen anzueigenen. Bzw. einen Überblick über dieses Gebiet verschaffen.
Was Deine Frage zur Software betrifft, so hatte ich doch irgendwo auf der IBM Seite Trials gesehen. Und wenn der Tag gekommen ist, werde ich mir auch diese ansehen.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Flame (23. Dezember 2003)

Was soll ich sagen?

Schulung ist ganz gut und schön. Aber bei uns in Leipzig habe ich bis jetzt keinen Anbieter gefunden. 
Und bei Euch 5 Tage in Berlin......

Das kann ich mir net leisten.

Gebühr + Hotel 
Da bräuchte man ne finanzstarke und gewillte Firma im Rücken, die einem das bezahlt.
Deine Links funzen übrigens bei mir nicht. Ausser der Deiner Firma.

MfG
Daniel


----------

